# MBGFC Ladies



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

We didn't fish the tournament, but would like to know how everyone did. Anyone have the results? Craig?

thanks


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jenna Suzanne...62# Dolphin

Sea Reaper (I think) 189# YFT

39# wahoo leading

One blue tag leading catch and release.

Just got off the phone with Alex, this is what he told me....(Hope I got it right)


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

dave you owe me a phone call!!! :banghead


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Desperado got 1st place blue tag and release.

I (Rebecca Yates) got 2nd place blue catch and release and was fishing the Fully Involved 47 Viking.

Annie Girl got 3rd

Can't remember the rest. Jena Suzanne racked up, though. They always do.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Dave, I thought I would see the Blue Marlana at the scales ...what happened?

27 boats, 98k optional cash

YFT Sea Reaper 196.2 Nakika first lap around Sun morning 3.5 hrs later

Sophie Louise 98#

Annie Girl 97#

Wahoo 49 Hydrotherapy, 39,29

Dolphin 62 Jena Suzanne + wht, Mollie #36

1 Sail, 3 blues, and four whites released.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

We (on the Bama Lady) also released a blue Sunday at 11:50 am on the 100 fathom curve a little inshore of the Elbow in murky green water with scattered grass. It's a real sob story as we had a video malfunction that has likely cost us the tournament. I believe the tournament committeehas yet to make a decision on the situation, so i don't want to say too much other than we all feel really bad for our deserving angler Farah Keel. After trolling more than 100 miles of Blue Water and Rigsall weekend with nary a worthy strike, we decided Sunday a.m. to try our luck pulling a deeper spread in shallower water and make tracks to the 100 fathom curve. The blue hit a dink ballyhoo/duster combo starboard flat, on 30#. Farah did a great job of landing the fish and we leadered and released it succesfully with video rolling from the bridge. Committee boat was out of range, but got Carib on the radio who called it in on sat phone and got us our confirmation number; #1. We go back to watch the video, and guess what?? no footage. Leave it to some poltergeist BS to follow us off the dock. The camera, which has always recorded pefectly including friday night in a test shoot, decides that it is going to demonstrate that it's recording, show the fight in the viewfinder, but miraculously refuse to record and playback the footage which is the sole function of a @$%[email protected]% video camera. Back at the weighdock the camera continues to have the same malfunction. It acts like its recording, but it will not playback the footage. I believe we would have taken the C & R thanks to the light line, but nonetheless congratulations to Farah on her first Blue. the dough would sure be nice, but video or not she'll have the great memory.

ay


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I was at the weigh in and saw ya'll pull up just long enough to pick someone up....now I know why ya'll looked so pissed. I hate to hearthat Andy....looking on the brite side though.....anytime youre fortunate enough to land a billfish youre doing pretty damn good in my opinion. By the way, that trip might be cancelled this weekend so I might can fish the outboard with you if you still have a spot for me. I'll let you know asap.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

The 62 pound dolphin we caught on the Jena Suzanne


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch to all. It's great to see some billfish caught despite the lousy conditions. I'm sure you guys/gals worked/ran hard for it.

That dolphin is a prize catch as well! It is rare to see a 50#'er. A 60 plus pounder is amazing for this neck of the woods. That's two tournies in a row w/ 50 plus # fish. Great job.

Rebecca....awesome. Didn't you catch one in last year's tourney as well.

Sorry about the video guys. That hurts. For what it's worth, congrats on the billfish.


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Dave! Yes, I caught one last year, too. Ready to catch a bigger one now.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks dave. Wish yall were out there. And congrats on your blue rebecca . Awesome job


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

alex dont you know it is like a hundred degrees down here? long sleeve shirt is retarded. come to the restaurant man i go by the boat all the time and you are never there.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

woody . those are the new long sleeves that are comfortable and cool.. its like your wearin nothin and helps keep the sun off you .. they are awesome but a lil expensive


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

oh ya i forgot your redheaded butt gets burned a lot easier than mine. cool shirts.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

at least Alex knows how to use a knife without cutting his finger off:moon


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

ha yea woody , hows that finger comin along ? got feelin back ?


----------

